# Cheap Pinarello with some issues



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

Bought this Pinarello for less than 200$, drove 250 km to get it though. The frame is in a very nice condition. 130 mm rear spacing. Bit of a mix of parts though. Rear wheel is Suntour Superbe on Ambrosio sinthesis rim, front is Record on Campa Record Crono. Some Croce d'aune: front and rear mech, cranks, nifty pedals ! Brakes are Deltas with back plates, on the rear the front and back plates does not seem to match. TTT stem with Cinelli 66. Ridiculous Calloy seatpost. Colnago fork with some slight rust, maybe I could swap it for a Pinarello fork ? Is this a Montello ?


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

$200..... HOLY CRAPOLA!!!

those brakes could fetch close to that by themselves... Nice find. 

you are into it for so little money, you got to find a Pinarello fork. Stick the Colnago one on eBay to recoup the expense.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

That does look just like the 1990 Pinarello Montello I had. I don't believe that paint job was offered in 1990, so it may have been a year or two before that. I don't see tubing markings....the Montello was SLX.

That crank looks like Chorus. The rest is Croce D'Aune as you say. Killer deal!

brewster


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Looking more at that....I don't think that's an original finish. The letter spacing on the type is too tight and they never used the P logo on either side of the word, let alone pink letters. Where's all the other decals on the seat tube and the rest of the bike?

brewster


----------



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

brewster said:


> Looking more at that....I don't think that's an original finish. The letter spacing on the type is too tight and they never used the P logo on either side of the word, let alone pink letters. Where's all the other decals on the seat tube and the rest of the bike?
> 
> brewster


The seller said he bought it from an LBS and that it had been a backupbike for someone on the Norwegian cycling team at teh 92 olympics. My thoughts is that the frame alone was at the olympics and that this bike is a mix of whatever they had around at the time, including the strange decals.Campa Record Crono rim with campy hub up front, ( that wheel is light!), Suntour Supreme Pro hub with Amrosio Synthesis at the rear, that Colnago fork certainly is nonoriginal. Anyway I have the rest of this winter to ponder what I will do with it.


----------



## anthonypazsd (Feb 3, 2007)

You got an awesome steel. The frame is a Pinarello Gavia with TSX Tubing. Early 90's with 1st generation C-Record. You can tell by the white on the brakes. Plus those luggs are definetly TSX. Not original paint though. You could fetch at least 1000 bux for the brakes and rear derailleur, just needs a litle polish. Congrats on the bike!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Can't really make it out in the photo, but you can tell Croce D'Aune by the external springs on the back side of the delta-like brakes, outside of the back plates. C-Record Deltas had all the springs inside the unit. The CDA rear deraileur also has the characteristic "linking rod" which C-Record did not.

brewster


----------



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

Turned the frame into a frankenbike for climbing Norwegian mountains. Most of the parts on the bike were worn out. Pedals were not and I sold them for over 100 $ on ebay. Frame is not made with SLX so probably SL, maybe spread later because it now is 130mm. Rides nicely, rather quick handling, perhaps because the fork is a colnago.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

It's a nice bike honestly.


----------

